# Os map. Black line with a dot in the middle?



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Dec 2012)

On the os map near me, there is a path that is defined on the map as a black dash, fine I know this means a path that's not defined as public right of way.

However, in the middle of each dash is a black dot, similar in size to the green dots for cycleways.

What does this mean? I can't find the symbol on any os site, which is a bit weird.


Grid ref: SD 78580 27933


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Dec 2012)

What does the legend on the map tell you it is?

It sounds like either a National or Country boundary to me - probably the former

Edit: link http://www.geograph.org.uk/article/Boundaries---OS-25K-map-symbols


----------



## the_mikey (10 Dec 2012)

It may be a line marking the boundary of a County.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (10 Dec 2012)

District council boundary on a 1:50

https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/oswebsite/docs/legends/50k-raster-legend.pdf


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Dec 2012)

Well that's the thing, it's not, according to the legend boundaries are makes black dashes with a small line perpendicular. 

I know the path well an the black line and dot matches it perfectly for about 3 miles (the length of the path), the path is well used by mtb'ers.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Dec 2012)

National Dot in the middle of a dash






County - dot in between each dash


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Dec 2012)

Yep spotted the bugger when zoomed I on the os legend, it's just coincidental it follows the path. The dashes are longer so it's a hybrid of district and path following each other.

Cheers


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (10 Dec 2012)

Which maps are you using ? 50 or 25K?


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Dec 2012)

Plus every line has a dash, the district boundary marker is every other dash.


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Dec 2012)

Ffoeg said:


> Which maps are you using ? 50 or 25K?


Both.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (10 Dec 2012)

The legends vary between the two - so you need to be specific


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Dec 2012)

SD 78580 27933 is the grid ref, have look. I reckon it's a hybrid of district boundary and path.


----------



## SatNavSaysStraightOn (10 Dec 2012)

bromptonfb said:


> SD 78580 27933 is the grid ref, have look. I reckon it's a hybrid of district boundary and path.


 
All I can see there is a bridle path on a track that has a wall/fence on one side and is unfenced on the other side. Assuming we are near the 318 height marker, near to Higher Hay - this being taken from the OS website on get a map... for the grid reference you have given above which may or may not be what shows on your make.
Can you double check what you have on your map is what we are seeing online please?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (10 Dec 2012)

It's a district council boundary on my 1:50 map. On a 1:25 it's a district council boundary, running down a track (bounded to the south and open to the north),


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (10 Dec 2012)




----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Dec 2012)

^ what Ffoeg said, I agree. Cheers.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (10 Dec 2012)

Glad to help


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Dec 2012)

What mapping did you use? Such a quick cut n paste job, digital, online or scanning?


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (10 Dec 2012)

It's an excellent app on my WindowsPhone - type in the grid ref, save a screen grab and upload to photobucket in a few clicks.

The best 99p I ever spent - http://www.windowsphone.com/en-gb/store/app/os-maps/452f262a-87c5-44c5-b28a-8718b09533cd


----------



## Rohloff_Brompton_Rider (10 Dec 2012)

Cheers.....off to make App Store


----------

